# Be Quiet Dark 900 Gehäuse, Monitor Bild wird Schwarz beim USB Stick Einstecken



## DevilGB (27. November 2017)

*Be Quiet Dark 900 Gehäuse, Monitor Bild wird Schwarz beim USB Stick Einstecken*

Hallo,

Seitdem ich mein PC neu aufgebaut habe mit dem Be Quiet Dark 900 Gehäuse habe ich ein Problem.

Manchmal passiert es das wenn ich vorne einen USB Stick einstecke  mein Monitor Bild schwarz wird. Der PC läuft normal weiter nur ich kann nichts tun um das Bild wieder normal zu sehen ausser ein hard reset. Danach läuft der PC wieder.  Mein Desktop ist ziemlich voll mit Icons am rand sortiert, nach dem Neustart sind diese dann durcheinander gewürfelt und nach links gerückt.

Ich vermute es liegt an der Erdung des Gehäuses da es seit dem die Heizung läuft schlimmer bzw. Häufiger geworden. Ich hatte eigentlich ein Gehäuse gekauft zu haben was lange wunschlos glücklich macht aber ich bin schon ziemlich enttäuscht von diesem Problem. 

Was kann ich am besten tun?  Liegt es daran das man das Netzteil nicht direkt an der Gehäuse Rückseite einbaut oder eher an der Platine im Deckel?

Vielen Dank im voraus für eure hilfe


----------



## evilgrin68 (27. November 2017)

*AW: Be Quiet Dark 900 Gehäuse, Monitor Bild wird Schwarz beim USB Stick Einstecken*

Willkommen

Das Netzteil muss nun mal mit dem Gehäuse verschraubt werden, eben wegen der Erdung. Ob es an deiner Hausinstallation liegt, kommt drauf an, in was für einer "Bruchbude" du lebst. Das können wir nicht Beurteilen, da müssten wir uns auf Angaben deinerseits verlassen. Ob es mit deiner Heizung zusammenhängt, wie sollen wir das Wissen?
Es kann sein das eventuell die Platine im Gehäuse nicht ordnunggemäß verbaut ist, so das ein Stromführender Teil gegen Erde des Gehäuses kommt. Müsste man mal ein Auge drauf werfen.
Auch ein Erdschluss an anderer Stelle ist möglich.
Grundsätzlich brauchen wir also mal Angaben, wie es mit deiner Elektroinstallation aussieht. Dazu würde schon reichen ob es Altbau, Neubau, Saniert oder anderes ist. Auch Angaben zur verbauten Hardware wären nett.


----------



## DevilGB (28. November 2017)

*AW: Be Quiet Dark 900 Gehäuse, Monitor Bild wird Schwarz beim USB Stick Einstecken*

Hallo danke für die Antwort.

Zur Info, die gleichen Komponenten liefen einwandfrei in einem anderen Gehäuse. Das Haus ist sehr alt aber die Stromleitungen sind aktueller Stand, sprich mit Schutzleiter usw. (Keine Bruchbude)

Das mit der Heizung ist insofern Relevant das bei der trockenen Heizungsluft eine statische Aufladung immer wahrscheinlicher wird. Im Sommer ist das kein Problem aber im Winter schon eher. Daher der Zusammenhang mit der Erdung im Gehäuse.

Ich habe einen Beitrag gefunden wo jemand das gleiche Problem hatte nur leider ohne Lösung. Der Einbau wurde gewissenhaft gemacht so daß ein defekt der Gehäuse Platine meine Vermutung wäre bzw. Die Verkabelung.


----------



## Threshold (28. November 2017)

*AW: Be Quiet Dark 900 Gehäuse, Monitor Bild wird Schwarz beim USB Stick Einstecken*

Ich hatte mal den bug, dass wenn ich meine Soundanlage einschalte, die Tastatur abschaltet -- das Licht geht aus -- und kurz danach geht die Tastatur wieder an.
Hab ich auch nie wegbekommen. Erst als ich das Mainboard gewechselt habe, war der Bug weg.


----------

